# Инновационные методы лечения позвоночника



## Kolegy1 (17 Дек 2011)

*Доброго времени суток "собратья по несчастью"!*

У меня грыжа в сегменте L5-S1 16x8 мм., левый корешок L5 поджат и исходя из этого постоянно сводит судорогой левую ногу, а ходить вообще проблема.

*Я видел телепереачу о новом методе лечения позвоночника и удаления грыж.*

Опишу в кратце - Операция по удалению грыжи делается с помошью артроскопа. _*Удаляется грыжа, вставляется замещающий материал, помоему называется "ёршик" в виде пористой губки и после пружина из металла имеющего память - он расправляется и принимает положение от нагреа. Всё - пациент ходит.*_
Когда смотрел передачу проблем со спиной небыло, поэтому точно не запомнил.
*Помогите пожалуйста узнать об этом методе более подробно!*

*Заранее благодарен!*
*Олег. *


----------

